# MBTI and Writing style



## AndreaWenger (Dec 31, 2012)

I changed the blog to say "can't be proven rationally." In other words, INTPs tend not to be interested in ideas can only be understood using Feeling reasoning, not Thinking reasoning.


----------



## popinman322 (Mar 10, 2013)

AndreaWenger said:


> I changed the blog to say "can't be proven rationally." In other words, INTPs tend not to be interested in ideas can only be understood using Feeling reasoning, not Thinking reasoning.


... and then there was religion.


----------



## clairdelunatic (Mar 20, 2013)

AndreaWenger said:


> I would LOVE to have any feedback you all can give on my blog. Obviously, ENTPs hate planning. I'll change that to "prewriting," because that's what it means.
> 
> And the INTP thing? Not sure what the context was for that. INTPs love wallowing in theories. Maybe the original source was referring to emotional truth. I'll take a look at that one, too.
> 
> I'll also see if I can fix the POV thing. It drives me crazy, too.


Whoa! Is it really you?  How exciting! I really love your writing entries. I use them with students all the time. And thanks for not taking our comments personally!


----------

